# Radio 5 IVF discussion



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't know if any of you heard this this morning on Victoria Derbyshire's show - you may be able to listen to it again on the BBC website.

Quite interesting and some lovely stories of people being successful against all the odds.  The usual silly opinions though too like the man who said if you can't conceive naturally then it's natures way of telling you not to have children!!!  Made me so mad - because on the same basis, is it nature's way that some people can have children who are then subsequently abused - RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry i missed that, will see if I can pick it up on the web.

Dead right Luu Luu, I hate those people, usually smug older men with their 2.4 kids and 6 grandchildren! You always get them. 
J


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Diva B - we are exactly like you - only ever paid in - even had to pay my way through university as my folks were on the exact salary that stopped you getting a grant ie not rich, but not poor enough!!!  With 3 brothers and sisters, and me working three jobs to get through uni, believe me I felt pretty poor!!!

We deserve the 6 attempts that the East of England are going to get shortly!!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Didn't hear the show, but im with you girls on the usual backlash we recieve-as you have said, its natures way blaa blaa 

Im from Northern Ireland where we get the grand total of ONE NHS go, and I tell you the wolves are never far from the door, complaining that we're spending public money, using up tax payers hard earned cash , I ve said before-without meaning offence to anyone, but why isn't the same reaction to drug abusers, alcoholics-I mean their's is self inflicted and yet there handed and footed because its an 'illness', and what about people who smoke and then develop lung cancer-you would never hear anyone say 'sorry no tx for you-this is gods way of saying you shouldn't have smoked'

People are just so ignorant, really they don't realise that IF can be due to male factors, eptopic pg's, or even cancer tx that has left people IF, they ALWAYS assume its just a woman wanting a baby, because her mates have one-so therefore why should we pay.

That man that was on- I wonder how he would have felt to have had 'male factor'-and watch his wifes heart breaking everyday, knowing he's the reason, he can't give her the one thing she wants-a baby-you can rest assured his tune would be different.

Sorry to go on it just makes me mad


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Baby Powder - Never have I agreed with a post more than yours - here here


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Babypowder - that's exactly what my DP was saying whilst it was on!!!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

totally agreeing with babypowder 

caz x


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks girls  had ment to say Good luck with your journeys
 to all.


----------



## martina79 (Jul 27, 2008)

girls, listened to this too & totally agree with everything you've all said
i really can't understand why people are so cruel about the whole IF thing - what kind of person says that some1 who's got IF issues is natures way of saying they shouldn't procreate like we're some kind of alien species - are they saying my beautiful daughter doesnt deserve to be alive??  its just nasty small mindedness. i always wonder how they would feel if some1 close to them had to go thru this difficult journey
x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

well for all those who called in and said things like that i hope they never get sick... otherwise ill say "dont treat them its natures way of wanting them dead" what a bunch of jacka**es


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

The smug "nature knows" people really get on my nerves!  Nature is a useless judge of who will make a good parent.  Sadly, we need only open a newspaper or even walk down a public street to see many examples of the ghastly types whom nature has obviously deemed ideal parenthood material.  Also, if someone gets cancer at 15 do we just not treat them and say "nature knows" and it is not intended for them to live a long life.  Absurd and extremely hurtful.


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Evening... I listened to this broadcast having read the discussion and must say it disgusts me to hear "it's natures way of tell you its not meant to be". We cant pick who we fall in love with!! 
The government should cut back of the floods of asylum seekers, they should also bring in the death sentence for the ill people out there who harm babies instead of plyhing them with playstations and 3 course meals in prison!

Too right we are entitled to treeatment. Im lucky enought to be allowed to attempts on Greater Glasgow NHS. Just hope im lucky enough in this cycle.

Rant over   xx


----------

